# What is on my fish



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

content://media/external/file/22361

Looks like peeling skin after a sun burn. Its white obviously. No spots at current time.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

content://media/external/file/22361


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Ok here is the pic. The fish in the middle. Look at top fin near its base its white and looks like shedding skin/scales?
Should i be concerned?



http://imgur.com/hWTjNV4


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes you should be concerned. I can't see it clearly to decide what it is. Google columnaris and see if it looks like your fish. Is it fuzzy at all?


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Yes you should be concerned. I can't see it clearly to decide what it is. Google columnaris and see if it looks like your fish. Is it fuzzy at all?


Ok so it seems to be fungus. I put 1 tbsp per 2 gallons of aquarium salt in my tank last night.
I have sea chem paraguard on order supposed to arrive tomorrow. I was going to see if the salt by itself will do the trick before i use the paraguard.
How many days should i wait on just salt to fix the issue before i need to use the paraguard?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Columnaris is not fungus. Paraguard will not fix fungus. Not sure salt will fix fungus either.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Columnaris is not fungus. Paraguard will not fix fungus. Not sure salt will fix fungus either.


Ok so i looked up what you told me to and nothing on my fish looked like what you said you thougjt it looked like except fungus/fin rot.
Paraguard was recommended by many of people for ICH, fungus/fin rot, and a handful of other things.
The fish looks better today about 24hrs since the aquarium salt was added. Its not any where near 100% but better as far as the white blotches go on his fins compared to last night.
In your opinion whats wrong with paraguard for fin rot? What am i supposed to use? Some times the internet is very over whelming with info and every **** fish nerd has his own opinion on what meds to use and what is wrong with your fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought fin rot was mushy edges to the fins as opposed to a fluffy growth on the body. I looked up paraguard and see it claims to help with a variety of things including ich, bacterial and viral infections, parasites as well as fungus. So worth a try since you have ordered it. I worry the medications that cure a variety of things and with a variety of ingredients may not work as well as one that is focused on the illness.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Ok so day 2 of just aquarium salt and the white blotches on his fins are shrinking.
I have the paraguard on deck but i want to see how the salt is going to work out by itself.
Maybe im being foolish but why mess with something if its working. I figured by day 7 at this rate it should be gone.
Also i must mention that i just think this is fungus from my online research i could be wrong in the identification but regardless its half gone in 24hrs so who knows.
Current water testing as of this morning are zero nitrites, zero ammonia, nitrates look close to high teens low 20 ppm in orange color.


----------

